# Taille icônes dans dossier Applications Dock



## kranker (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon dossier Application du dock s'ouvre en mode grille et j'aimerais réduire la taille des icones Applicaptions dans le dossier Applications pour que toutes les Applications puisse apparaître dans la même fenêtre, actuellement il faut que je fasse un défilement pour afficher la bas de la liste.

Merci


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2011)

Je crois que ce n'est pas possible [jamais vu une telle option].


----------

